# Solved: Windows 7 networking problem



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

I have a new Win7 computer trying to simply access existing network. The existing network is 4-5 xp computers and 1 NAS device (buffalo linkstation).

The xp computers can see the windows 7 computer but nothing on the windows 7 computer.

On a work network.

Running AVG free
Workgroup name is the same
network discovery on
firewall off
file and print sharing on
public folder sharing on
enable file sharing 40- or 56 bit encryption 
password protected off

Also, I can access the NAS device settings through the browser and I can ping all devices on the network. Just can't share or see any files/folders.

Any help please!!!!


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

anybody, anybody?? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If I correctly understand the symptoms a non-Windows firewall or security suite is a top suspect (corrupted or mis-configured). Do, or did, you have any on the Windows 7?


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

The only thing I'm using is free AVG......just uninstalled, no change.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just in case, run the AVG Remover also.


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

done.....still nothing showing in network


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With the Windows 7 and one of the XPs ...

To open a Command Window: Start - Run &#8211; cmd (command in 98SE) &#8211; OK
(if Run not on Vista&#8217;s or 7&#8217;s Start menu, just type cmd in the Search box)

To determine a computer's IP address: open a Command Window and type
ipconfig

Now for some troubleshooting:

1. On each PC open a Command window and type
ping IPofOther (where IPofOther is the IP address of the other PC)

Do you get Replies, or do you get packets lost?

If you got Replies,

2. Do the same ping except use the Computer Name of the other computer:
ping NameOfOtherPC

Replies or lost packets?

If you got Replies to either or both,

3. Then
Start - Run - \\IPofOther - OK

With luck after about a minute you should get an explorer window showing the other PC's shares. If not, what is the error message?


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

Can ping all pc's on network by IP.
Cannot ping any of the PC's by name.

IP of NAS device is 192.168.37.22........when I use run command (\\192.168.37.22\) I get a network error. Happens with all PC's.

Windows cannon access \\192.168.37.22
Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with you network. To try and identify and
resolve network problems, click Diagnose.


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

still struggling with this!!! HELP!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Still waiting for results of ...



> If you got Replies to either or both,
> 
> 3. Then
> Start - Run - \\IPofOther - OK
> ...


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

I can ping all devices on my network with my Windows 7 PC. All Windows XP machines can ping all devices on network.

Whenever I try and access directly (\\ipofother\) I get the error:

Windows cannot access \\ipofother\
Check the spelling of the name. otherwise, there might be a problem with your network.........etc.


FYI, I did reboot in safe mode with networking......still can't see network.

thanks,

Dave


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure the following services are Started (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services).

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Workstation


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

All services listed say: started......Automatic


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My last idea is maybe a non-Windows firewall or security suite that was uninstalled but did not go away cleanly and completely, and has now decided to cause problems. Did you have ZoneAlarm, Norton, McAfee, etc., in the past? If so, which?


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

maybe mcafee that came preloaded on the computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe run the McAfee Removal Tool.


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

Alas, still nothing.......


----------



## crushee (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok, so I went into the Local area Connections properties and uninstalled "Client for Microsoft Networks", File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks" and "QoS Packet Scheduler".

Restarted

Then, re-installed each one.

Yahoo.......network showed up!!!!!

Hope this helps someone else!!!

Cheers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's an interesting find.  Thanks for posting it.


----------

